# 01/15 Raw Discussion Thread: Can Asuka Keep Her Undefeated Streak Alive?



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*AT&T Center, San Antonio, TX*​


> After Nia Jax brutally ambushed her this past Monday night, Asuka will have a chance at redemption against the juggernaut, live on Raw. Can The Empress of Tomorrow keep her undefeated streak alive going into the first-ever 30-Woman Royal Rumble Match?











*Braun Strowman brings down the house … literally*​


> With the aid of a grappling hook, of all things, Braun Strowman tore down a piece of the Raw set and nearly crushed Universal Champion Brock Lesnar and Kane two weeks before the three behemoths meet in a Triple Threat Match at the Royal Rumble event for The Beast’s title.
> 
> Clearly, The Monster Among Men will stop at nothing in pursuit of Lesnar’s championship. What chaos will Strowman create this week?











*Nia Jax is ready for Asuka*​


> After Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss tried to spark rumors of Asuka talking trash behind Nia Jax’s back, Jax lashed out at The Empress of Tomorrow, sending a message to all of the Superstars competing in the historic first-ever 30-Woman Royal Rumble Match on Sunday, Jan. 28.
> 
> Per Raw General Manager Kurt Angle, Asuka will take on The Irresistible Force one-on-one. These Superstars crossed paths in NXT over the NXT Women’s Championship, but as history and a championship opportunity hang in the balance, this will be their most hard-hitting encounter yet.











*How will Roman Reigns repay The Miz and The Miztourage?*​


> The Miz returned to Raw last week with singular goal: to reclaim the Intercontinental Championship he lost to Roman Reigns in November.
> 
> After The Big Dog and Raw Tag Team Champions Seth Rollins & Jason Jordan lost a six-man tag bout to The Bálor Club this past Monday — thanks in no small part to Jordan’s impulsive nature — Reigns succumbed to a 3-on-1 assault by The Miz and The Miztourage that was punctuated with a brazen mockery of The Shield’s Triple Powerbomb.
> 
> ...











*Can Seth Rollins & Jason Jordan get on the same page before the Royal Rumble event?*​


> Based on their defeat in this past Monday’s six-man main event, it’s clear that Jason Jordan still has much to learn from Seth Rollins about being a team player. However, given that the unlikely partners are defending their Raw Tag Team Titles against Cesaro & Sheamus at the Royal Rumble event, Professor Rollins might have to accelerate his curriculum.
> 
> As Jordan’s impetuousness remains an issue, can The Kingslayer turn the “gold-blooded” Superstar into a true partner before their title defense?











*Is Cedric Alexander our next WWE Cruiserweight Champion?*​


> After finally getting his WWE Cruiserweight Championship opportunity against Enzo Amore, Cedric Alexander was victorious this past Monday night — but he didn’t win the title. During the bout, Muscles Marinara injured his ankle outside the ring, resulting in a count-out victory for the challenger that kept the WWE Cruiserweight Championship firmly in the hands of The Certified G.
> 
> However, the temporarily hobbled champion will need to defend his title against Alexander in a rematch at the Royal Rumble event. How will Amore prepare for his forthcoming defense? Is Alexander finally primed to ascend to the top of the Cruiserweight division?
> 
> Don’t miss Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This preview. :maisie3

Not looking like a good week again to be honest, hope they can prove me wrong. SD looks very weak as well, with Shane being involved in the major storylines, once again. Honestly just looking ahead to the 25th RAW at this point. All of these episodes feel really filler, it's obvious they are saving all of the good stuff for when they have more viewers on their special show.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun

Preview once again tho is :meh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brock said:


> :braun
> 
> Preview once again tho is :meh


Braun was the best part of last week, he'll most likely end up being the best part again. That is unless of course they let Kane get the upperhand this week, because you know, everyone wants to see that obviously.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Watching mainly for Miz, Joe & The Club. :draper2


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So for the first time in alomost six months without ANY football whatsoever on Monday night, a chance for the E to build towards RAW:25 & most importantly the Rumble from the LACK Luster 3-way, the pointless Tag Team Title contest, a really POOR Women's Rumble build and the never-ending rivalry of the #HEATShield minus one member & Miz & the Job-berets along with the ;LACK of any qualifying or interest in the Rumble match itself with only TWO weeks to go and THIS.....THIS....is what they got, yeah.......

#WWELogic #NoFUCKSGiven #DAMN


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Each time respect more the hard work what Braun Strowman is doing.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

New Jason Jordan content on Tuesday morning


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

WWE asking if Asuka's streak will still be intact after this is one of the dumbest "teases" I've seen. It's like asking if water is wet. I think a better question would be: Will Vince let Asuka actually show off some of her power moves tonight and let her suplex/throw Nia around the ring?

As for the match itself, it'll probably be bad. Hopefully its short. I can see it ending in one of three ways: Nia getting DQed, Asuka going over clean, or no contest (Alexa shows up and attacks both, but this is the least likely option).


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

If WWE have any sense then Asuka/Jax will end in a DQ. Neither should be taking a pin at the moment. 

It could actually be a fun match though, as long as WWE avoids two big mistakes: Don't let it go over 10 minutes and don't book it as Nia squashing Asuka until the last 30 seconds. They did both of these in Osaka and the match was a dumpster fire. This should be exactly like the much better Takeover match. Short, frantic and fairly competitive in the last couple of minutes.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

If Asuka loses :tenay


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That's the preview for Raw? :meh

Really hope Nia Jax doesn't beat Asuka. WWE has stopped streaks at stupid times before, wouldn't surprise me if they do here as well.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

No Joe and Dean :crying:


----------



## ryaw5385 (Jan 12, 2018)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> If Asuka loses :tenay



If they have Nia beat Asuka.... I give up.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

ryaw5385 said:


> If they have Nia beat Asuka.... I give up.


Asuka should be squashing her.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I hope Asuka loses. Just to see IWC's reaction to the L :draper2


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Both Nia and Asuka suck


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I see Alexa attacking Asuka during the match. Asuka wins by DQ and Nia is protected.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Again premature

Why are they building to Asuka Nia already, sure they did it in NXT & they've already butchered Nia by having her already pinned & submitted by the likes of Sasha, Bayley & Becky but cmon


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Not expecting a great RAW. RAW 25th anniversary show is what matters right now. And of course the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Interested in seeing what happens between Miz and Reigns, what they do with Paige and Absolution, and what they're going to do with Seth and JJ. I expect shenanigans in Asuka/Nia, I'm curious to see where they go with Asuka now that Paige seems to be out of the picture. I expect Kane to get revenge on Braun, or for Braun to squash some more jobbers, that whole thing's gotten tedious to me now and I hope they have something better for Braun to do after the RR.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jamaican said:


> Again premature
> 
> Why are they building to Asuka Nia already, sure they did it in NXT & they've already butchered Nia by having her already pinned & submitted by the likes of Sasha, Bayley & Becky but cmon


They're in a rush to fatten Asuka up for Ronda


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Dibil13 said:


> They're in a rush to fatten Asuka up for Ronda


:mj2


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

Dibil13 said:


> They're in a rush to fatten Asuka up for Ronda


I think you're too pessimistic about all the Ronda stuff


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Same. People seem to be forgetting that Stephanie is starting to post her world "famous" midnight workout videos again, and that should be a huge red flag that she's going to be getting into a physical feud with someone soon. And its likely going to be Ronda. I'd rather see Ronda squash Stephanie over Ronda squashing Asuka (at this time).

As for the whole ARMBAR thing, pretty sure WWE changed Asuka's finisher to it possibly not because of Ronda, but because of how many people loved the Asuka squashing Dana in 4 seconds thing. Where she submitted Dana using an armbar. Where before that point she was using the Asuka lock.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

machomanjohncena said:


> I think you're too pessimistic about all the Ronda stuff


:rude There's no such thing


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Dibil13 said:


> They're in a rush to fatten Asuka up for Ronda


Too real :cry2


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I swear, if Stephanie wrestles in a Wrestlemania main event, I'm gonna go on a daily rant here and everywhere until I either get banned or a medal.

They can't do that. It's not possible.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its all just filler isn't it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its all just filler isn't it.












Just wish it was next week.

I'm actually looking forward to that show because WWE might give a damn in trying to build the Rumble.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Wonder what they do with Paige. She'll be at Raw according to her Instagram story. Maybe the same as last week where they kept her out of the ring or if the rumours are true, retirement announcement?


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

This preview looks painful. There is certainly no chance of me watching it live. Who'd have thought we were two weeks out from the Rumble :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I hear Jason Jordan is injured.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I think tonight is a good night to do a classic Kane whips Balor's ass segment. Kane and Balor haven't crossed paths for quite a while


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)

Oakesy said:


> This preview looks painful. There is certainly no chance of me watching it live. Who'd have thought we were two weeks out from the Rumble :lol


The things that irritate me the most with the weekly shows is that the storylines move pitfully slow, honestly I just watch PPVs if that.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It really feels like the go-home show to a PPV tonight with RAW 25 being next week, knowing that nothing interesting will happen tonight.

That Nia vs. Asuka match better have a DQ. Both women shouldn't be losing to each other at this moment.

Good luck to everyone that spends 3 hours of your Monday night watching this live.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Slackly said:


> It really feels like the go-home show to a PPV tonight with RAW 25 being next week, knowing that nothing interesting will happen tonight.
> 
> That Nia vs. Asuka match better have a DQ. Both women shouldn't be losing to each other at this moment.
> 
> Good luck to everyone that spends 3 hours of your Monday night watching this live.


I don't think Asuka vs Nia will end in a no contest. I could see Nia getting disqualified though due to Bliss interference, setting up a title match for next week however (Nia and Bliss will beat down Asuka, having Kurt or Stephanie set up a title match for next week [Asuka vs Alexa])! But a no contest is very unlikely. 

They could also just have Asuka go over Nia clean as well. It's not like WWE thinks too highly of Nia Jax at the moment, considering she's still in a comedy love storyline with Enzo.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

I don't know. Booking on WWE is confusing. Nia being Enzo's Lover? At least that...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gonna be interesting to see what they do with Absolution now that Paige is done.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't wait to watch this Live tonight & hate myself. You know, the usual. :aryep


----------



## IronCap (Jan 15, 2018)

Zero excitement for Raw tonight.

Kane/Braun/Brock just don't do it for me. Hope we get some good matches at least.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank god for the cricket.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RAW in 5 minutes


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the only one pinning nia is enzo :cena5


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Well besides the Paige speech and the Asuka match, what else is there of remote interest


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

We gonna get a decent RAW tonight or we gonna have to wait till next week with the 25th anniversary?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> Well besides the Paige speech and the Asuka match, what else is there of remote interest


Literally nothing. I wouldn't expect any meaningful progression until next week. It's kind of depressing when you think about how many lack of notable moments there has been before a Big 4 event like the Rumble.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Here for Seth & Roman as usual.

This week will prob be a bit meh cos they might be holding back for next week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Reigning, Defending.."

When you realize Brock hasn't defended since No Mercy 

:heyman6


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Literally nothing. I wouldn't expect any meaningful progression until next week. It's kind of depressing when you think about how many lack of notable moments there has been before a Big 4 event like the Rumble.


Remember when we thought they would start trying because of the Rumble and the new year....we should know better I guess.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BRAUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

CAMERA BOTCH


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm here watching by myself cos my Mum has decided to go upstairs and bug the electrician who's installing our new light fixtures instead of watch :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:braun saved RAW last week. That segment was ace. He instantly made the feud a million times better, I still really don't give a shit about the Triple Threat, but hope to see Braun clearing house.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm here watching by myself cos my Mum has decided to go upstairs and bug the electrician who's installing our new light fixtures instead of watch :lol


Watching the electrician will probably be more entertaining tbh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Without Braun, RAW would be kinda shit.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun

:braun

:braun

To start the show! :mark: :banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That pop for :braun

:mark:

Why isn't this guy winning the Universal Title? :mj2


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

BRAUN is the MVP since Mania


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Glad he didn't go all beanstalk story


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Braun gonna destroy all these security guards? :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun story time :mark


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun'S STORY TIME SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Braun has really come leaps & bounds on the Mic. He's actually one of the most consistent on the roster right now. He keeps it short & it fits his character to a tee. :applause


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Whoever laid out that shot of scaffolding on top of Kane and Brock was smart. The table Brock is on and the two chairs Kane are on are line visual "pool of blood" intensifiers since they always show dramatic stuff and stuff with blood in B&W.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

These security guards are about to get rekt.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Braun gonna lay the security out one by one and I'm here for this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"You could have maimed Brock" LOL oh no what a shame.... :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait so in WWE's eyes pulling scaffolding down is more serious then tipping over an ambulance or driving an ambulance into the back of a truck? ...........LOL


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Please :braun toss this chrome dome Kurt Angle right out the fuckin arena


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"I was telling them a story." :lmao Braun's awesome.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Unsafe working environment lol. Are we getting a walkout.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

UH OHHH Braun's getting Really good on the Mic!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle with the security. Braun is going to destory them.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ALPHA Kurt has become such a BETA as GM :mj2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait, so we are supposed to forget that Angle ignored Reigns murdering Braun a few months ago? Dat WWE LOGIC!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HE WAS TELLING US A STORY KURT FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Strowman to win the rumble :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What? What a stupid fucking decision :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fired.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCK NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Kurt sucks


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

KILL THE BALD BASTARD BRAUNNNNNN


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is Braun the best Mic worker on RAW right now with Samoa Joe out? It honestly seems like it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fired? WTF? well wasn't expecting that swerve in the storyline lmfao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fired:lmao GTFO.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WHAT?!?!?!?!

Strowman to SD confirmed?!?!?

Does Trips/Steph intervene?!?!?!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why the hell would they have a face general manager fire a fan favorite?

The one time Stephanie is needed......

Have STEPHANIE FIRE HIM.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Strowman to win the Rumble and face AJ Styles for the WWE Title :mark :mark :mark


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

RUN KURT!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun delivering a great promo

Kurt ruining it delivering a shit promo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Braun is over as fuck and Angle gets boos and What chants? Is this normal?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Strowman was the only person I cared about in that match. Kane vs Brock? No thanks LOL.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kane vs Lesnar without Braun??? Fuck off


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What the fuck. 

Yes, let's do a 'Fired' storyline with the best part of RAW. So fucking dumb. unkout

Angle actually getting 'You suck' as heat :wow


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, I can't say I was expecting that.

Braun is super over though, so I doubt it sticks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So is it just gonna be Kane & Lesnar now, with Braun winning the rumble?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

lmao miztourage gonna be buried even further tonight.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

He better still be in that match....imagine Kane vs Lesnar LOL


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Ratedr4life said:


> Strowman to win the Rumble and face AJ Styles for the WWE Title :mark :mark :mark


Reigns and Strowman as champs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wondering if they're sending him to SmackDown


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun Night of Destruction inc


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Kurt Angle Logic:

Dropping the stage on somebody is horrible, but raping Sharmell is fine


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun will find his way back in the match...one would think.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

KANE VS BROCK 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

did that security guard just call Braun Brock?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHY THE FUCK WOULD THEY CUT TO COMMERCIAL AT THAT MOMENT


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> Strowman to win the Rumble and face AJ Styles for the WWE Title :mark :mark :mark


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman puts Braun in a ambulance and crashes it and doesn't get fired, but Braun pulls a rafter thing down and does? Those are things they should both get into trouble for!!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

btw who wrote that segment / who was producing it, that was total shit except when :braun was talking 

kevin dunn get your shit together

i'd tell the writers to get their shit together but that's just a waste of telling people to get their shit together


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Braun will find his way back in the match...one would think.


Or win the rumble?? :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Braun will find his way back in the match...one would think.


They wouldn't actually do Kane vs Brock, right?

*RIGHT?!*

:maisie3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hope those security guards can take bumps :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They wouldn't actually do Kane vs Brock, right?
> 
> *RIGHT?!*
> 
> :maisie3



God I hope not...


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Roman puts Braun in a ambulance and crashes it and doesn't get fired, but Braun pulls a rafter thing down and does? Those are things they should both get into trouble for!!!!


Let's not forget about that time when Kane/Miz crushed Braun. Poor guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They wouldn't actually do Kane vs Brock, right?
> 
> *RIGHT?!*
> 
> :maisie3


I'd be surprised. That'd be dumb even for them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Are they turning Kurt heel? Why couldn't stephanie do this?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wait..Wolverine's Australian?


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Kane vs Lesnar...uhhh not interested at all


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is all so awkward :lol


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

REKT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why the hell would you touch Braun like that :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit.

:lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Came back to the security guard beatdown :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That dude is dead! :lmao


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

Brock vs. Kane sounds ridiculous. Might as well put a replacement in there for Braun to attempt to salvage the match. Balor would look stupid in there with those two, but he is the best available option...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at the camera guy backing up!!!

BRAUN you savage you!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yasssssssssss braunnnnnnnnn, shut the fuck up cole, i hope braun goes after you ya prick


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor security guys are just trying to make a living. GET THESE HANDS! LOL!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"I'M NOT LEAVIN' TIL EVERYONE GETS DEEZ HANDS!"

Turn up! :lmao :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Braun handing out fades tonight I'm with it lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EVERYONE ABOUT TO GET THOSE HANDS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Based BRAAAUUNN taking no prisoners! :WOO

KILL, OWENS STROWMAN, KILL! >


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

obviously they aren't fucking doing kane vs brock 1 on 1 geez


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Imagine your coworker getting fired then saying he's not leaving till everybody gets these hands lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:braun :braun

HE'S NOT FINISHED YET

DEEZ HANDS


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"im not leaving till everyone gets these hands" :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope we get 3 hours of cutaways to Braun murdering bitches.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun is gonna destroy everyone tonight :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Everybody gonna get these hands :braun :braun :braun


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So looks like JJ is alright cos the tag title match is still on.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a feeling Lesnar will completely kill this Braun stuff.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

We need a Strowman getting arrested and put in the back of a cop car ala Austin back in the day "You ain't seen the last of me Angle, You ain't seen the last of me by a long shot!"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun Night of Destruction CONFIRMED :banderas


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

50/50 incoming.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gonna be another week of RAW without The Revival?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana Brooke looking yummy tonight :book


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These three.

:mj4


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun Strowman just LAUNCHED the fuck outta those security midgets :bosque



Edit: Booker T: "Someone call the police!!" :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I like Crews but Titus and Dana...UGH


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Braun is the fucking mvp hope he kills everyone tonight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Bar vs Titus & Apollo

I wonder who's going to win this one.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crickets for these geeks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Roman puts Braun in a ambulance and crashes it and doesn't get fired, but Braun pulls a rafter thing down and does? Those are things they should both get into trouble for!!!!


Braun should of told Kurt they did that type of shit all the time in the Attitude Era lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TITUS BRAND

WORLDWIDE

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hot start. If only they were able to keep the momentum up throughout an entire show.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun should come out and destroy everyone in this match like Taker and Kane :mark


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Braun needs to interrupt every match and cause havoc tonight! :braun


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> These three.
> 
> :mj4


The "Forgot We Were Employed" squad.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

EXTREMELY odd trio with Titus, Apollo and Dana.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn why they cover Dana up lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WTF A RAW RECAP WITH still shots, the good ole days are back


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Dana and those big thick thunderous thighs!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not digging Dana's glasses this week, but other than that, she's looking damn good. :yum:

Hopefully Titus Worldwide wins again, because fuck Rollins + Anybody vs. The Bar for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Apollo and Titus beat The Bar last week. So, of course, a rematch.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i wish titus wouldve gotten / would get a decent singles run, he's big, he can talk, he's got personality, come on vince


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Braun should of told Kurt they did that type of shit all the time in the Attitude Era lol


That is very true! :laugh:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Cesaro growing his hair kada


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BRAUUUUNNNNNNNNNN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just been looking at Dana during this match to be honest :aryep


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got home, guess the Bar is getting it's win back on this regular day. Looks like I didn't miss much..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Apollo and Titus beat The Bar last week. So, of course, a rematch.


Nobody cares what happened last week :vince5

I'm seriously getting sick of this Rematch fetish.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Hot start. If only they were able to keep the momentum up throughout an entire show.


Then everyone would complain that they're overexposing Braunand shoving him down your throats. You can't win...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Nobody cares what happened last week :vince5
> 
> I'm seriously getting sick of this Rematch fetish.


They're definitely trolling at this point. The wonders of having no competition..


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Crews is so talented. Wish they did more with him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Illogical said:


> Let's not forget about that time when Kane/Miz crushed Braun. Poor guy.


Poor poor Braun! WWE is choosy about their rules lol!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nolo King said:


> Just got home, guess the Bar is getting it's win back on this regular day. Looks like I didn't miss much..


:braun got fired & killed some security guards. You missed that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL Titus was stomping his foot so hard on the stairs he dented the fuck out of them.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a bad feeling about this Braun stuff. 

I mean really, they're probably gonna have Lesnar come and that would ruin everything.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Crowd low-key behind Titus Worldwide


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Apollo and Titus beat The Bar last week. So, of course, a rematch.


It's WWrEmatch


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

booker and cole are so fucking bad jesus mary and joseph


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DammitC said:


> Edit: Booker T: "Someone call the police!!" :lol


Booker T:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So Titus and Crews getting added to the RR tag title match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are Titus and Apollo going to be added to the Rumble tag match?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahaha I knew Seth would come out and be like "WTF are you doing?" to JJ :lol

Looks like he's fine lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought JJ was injured? :confused


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TITUS 

BRAND

WORLD

WIDE

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What was the point of reporting JJ injured? He looks fine to me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun coming in Kurt's office


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

New Nation coming soon..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw 25.

:mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not surprising that European uppercut didn't help put Titus away, considering it was BotchaMania-worthy. :hayden3

TITUS WORLDWIDE WINS AGAIN! :dance


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Braun should go to Doctor Shelby! He needs help with his anger.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That list of women for Raw 25 isn't exactly thrilling lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:braun is fucking incredible tonight :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I thought JJ was injured? :confused


We were worked. Look at that smile, he ain't injured. 



Why is Braun only attacking bald people? Does he think it's Angle?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That list of women for Raw 25 isn't exactly thrilling lol.


No Lita, Trish, Stacy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RAW 25 better live up to the hype dude. If that episode sucks, then I don't have much hope for this year ladies & gents. I might just have to tap out.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The real question is...who is NOT gonna be at RAW 25?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trophies said:


> The real question is...who is NOT gonna be at RAW 25?


:hogan


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> RAW 25 better live up to the hype dude. If that episode sucks, then I don't have much hope for this year ladies & gents. I might just have to tap out.


Anniversary shows are usually lit as fuck..so I have high hopes for it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Who is gonna be at RAW 25?

Nobody

THEY ALL GETTIN :braun HANDS


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ew, they're bringing back Kelly Kelly; but no Eve Torres? :tripsscust


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Braun is coming lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO the guy with the cake


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And so ended the third age of catering.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That cake looked pretty damn good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Braun and the cake!!!! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Strowman is the best thing on the show.:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun took a piece of that cake and took a bite like a boss :ti


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:braun is killing me :lmao :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I missed that last part.... did BRAUN just grab a handful of chocolate cake?!

Bwhahahahaha!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Get dat motha fucka some more cake!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahaha that was brilliant


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Trophies said:


> The real question is...who is NOT gonna be at RAW 25?


CM Punk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Brawn is like a Jurassic Park T.rex....His vision is based on movement. Cake guy knew that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So if Vince finds scarves heelish does he find eating cake face like?


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Loving Stromans rampage


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The chocolate cake guy...dead :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun LIKES CAKE


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Strowman is the best thing on the show.:lmao


I'm really hoping this leads to something big for him this year. If they are not giving him the Universal Title, then I'd take a Rumble win. He's been consistently the best part of the show with Samoa Joe. Nobody else has come close.

My only issue with him winning the Rumble, is it means Brock vs Kane actually might be a thing :tripsscust


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This is the funniest shit I've seen in a while :lmao:lmao:lmao Braun is unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Showstopper said:


> :hogan


and
:rock1


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

lol at continually sticking Goldust with a black dude...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> CM Punk


Oh if he showed up he'd get the biggest pop of the year by a mile.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This random ass segment.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

when braun talks he does sound like hulk hogan


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So tired of Enzo, release this guy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Am i the only one who doesn't get this Goldust and Cedric paring? I seriously don't get it, Goldust isn't a CW so why is he suddenly paired with Cedric on showing up on 205 Live? WWE seems to love pairing Goldust with their black superstars.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Goldust :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I was expecting Braun to smash the cake not eat it lol!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Goldust with hair looks more like his brother


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That cake does look good af tho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldust with long hair looks creepier than usual Goldust.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Goldust with hair looks more like his brother


goldust with hair looks like dusty givin me all the feels right now


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm super over Enzo as CW Champion right now, I'd fucking take literally anybody else. Hope Cedric wins.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Almost 45 minutes in and this show is so eh so far, except for the 30 second Seth appearance and Braun being hilarious.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The greatest CW Champ in history has arrived. :drose

Goldust allying with Cedric is even more random than the 'Zo Train. :lol However, if their alliance can help Alexander's mic work and presence like how Henry helped Neville, then I'm all in.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm super over Enzo as CW Champion right now, I'd fucking take literally anybody else. Hope Cedric wins.


I'm over the entire division in general tbh


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Dustin Rhodes' career is literally longer than Cedric Alexander's lifespan.

I wonder if Goldy has let that sink in.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun looks like he's lost some weight over the last month or so

lookin FIT AF


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Justice for Hideo Itami. Where is he? How do they expect him to get over if he isn't on Raw? Wish he just left and gone back to Noah. 



Also, Goldust is kind of amusing but he isn't a CW and it's kind of killed the division for me.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This Cruiserweight shit is still going? Holy fuck. I haven't watched live in long time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I miss Noam Dar and his accent


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Really wish they'd fuk off this division, it's just terrible.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What? Another DC series? Are there like 10 on TV now?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun should come out and end this division and 205 live.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just in case anyone wanted these glorious gifs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Almost 45 minutes in and this show is so eh so far, except for the 30 second Seth appearance and Braun being hilarious.


The Braun segments have been excellent, just like last week. I didn't care about that Tag Match at all, though.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Bree grew wayyy better Tits than Nikki just from being pregnant. Nikki must be pissed.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Oh if he showed up he'd get the biggest pop of the year by a mile.


Most definitely.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I don't watch WWE but I know that Swann got arrested. DId they just swap out one black guy for another?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So where is Kurt at during all this Braun destruction? Hiding like a bitch? Knowing modern day Kurt thats probably exactly what he's doing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

honestly can booker t and michael cole just fuck right off for good


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun

NOBODY BUT ME IS EATING UNTIL I FIND KURT ANGLE


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

He's going to the ring oh shit.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just saying, a funny bit there would have been having APA around playing cards and Braun push that bin through their game. Only to have Ron Simmonds to stand up and say ‘DAMN!’


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This Braun booking is hilarious :maury

Guy should seriously be doing 25 to life by now :maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kurt, come on, man up with the Braun situation. Is he gonna have to rehire him just so he'll stop his rampage? :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> I don't watch WWE but I know that Swann got arrested. DId they just swap out one black guy for another?


Swan beat Cedric to qualify, so the week after they just held a last chance qualifier match between Cedric and someone I don't really remember.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That move.

:lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

honestly after :braun took out the "Security" this rampage has been kinda underwhelming 

other than gettin him some CAKE

time for :braun to REK some more dudes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking hell how many times has Cedric faced Tony Nese? Enzo literally puts Nese against him every fucking week, and every time Nese loses, are there no other CW's for Cedric to face? And how many times can Nese lose before Enzo realizes this schmuck is a loser?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun’s about to bury the cruiserweight division 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Wish they just admit CW division is a failure and scrap it already.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol goldust such a GOAT :banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Fucking hell how many times has Cedric faced Tony Nese? Enzo literally puts Nese against him every fucking week, and every time Nese loses, are there no other CW's for Cedric to face? And how many times can Nese lose before Enzo realizes this schmuck is a loser?


They are doing this with everything lately. Doesn't matter how many times someone loses, we are meant to take them as a credible opponent every week. Nese should be a cake walk at this point for Cedric, but yet we constantly get back and forth contests. It's irritating.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Demolition119 said:


> Wish they just admit CW division is a failure and scrap it already.




Sneaky feeling Braun is about to destroy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

literally not a single person in the arena making noise for CW :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yassssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kurt looks like such a geek. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmao, Kurt is such a bad actor at times


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

12 million dollars lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I love Cedric and all but I would be lying to say that I didn't want Itami or Nevile in his position. I do feel sorry for Cedric because he is probably a fall guy for Enzo before he moves on to his WM feud.



I'm liking this match though, shame it doesn't have a lot of heat.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That reaction by Kurt wtf? looked and sounded so awkward...


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Dat acting


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Oh God they're worth $12,000,000."

:lmao I can't, this shit's been too funny.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lol at kurts acting

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Lol at Kurt's horrid acting.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Braun's gonna flip a truck!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

12 million dollars.

:ha


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Braun is heading for the production trucks! YES! HE’S GONNA BEAT UP KEVIN DUNN!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Kurt crawled out of whatever hole he was hiding in :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i now eagerly await the inevitable moment when vince sends :braun out in a fucking elephant costume on a halloween RAW :heston


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"oh God...they're worth 12 million dollars!" this cracks me up for some reason :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kurt is honestly one of the worst actors I've ever seen. What happened to him? :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kurt should of did the Dr. Evil pinkie to the mouth with that lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does this situation remind anyone else of Big Show getting fired on Smackdown back when Kurt was the GM there around 2004? i remember Kurt getting choke slammed off a ledge onto concrete, wonder if they're gonna go a similar route with Braun and have Braun chuck Kurt off of something when he finds him?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Did Kurt forget his charisma at home when he came back? He was the fucking master during his prime, this is just a soulless awkward bald guy.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Braun is basically Godzilla and RAW is japan right now :braun


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WHATS THIS DO
LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, Kurt's gonna have to rehire him to get him to stop :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Even WWE doesnt have enough money to let Braun jack up a production truck


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This shit sounds stupid af and people wonder why wrestling fans are looked down upon.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BRAUN

:lmao :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BRAUN is a savage!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He's too wide for doors!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun destroying the monkeys in the truck


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

"What's this do!" :kobelol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahahahahaha no way


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck?

:lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BUCKY BEAVER MOTHERFUCKER SIGHTING :mark:


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

BRAUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Braun, Smackdowns broadcast just got cancelled tomorrow thanks to you.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"You fired me get out of my way!" Lol these terrible fucking lines.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Guess WWE needed an excuse to buy a new rig to pull the TV production trailer lmfao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> This shit sounds stupid af and people wonder why wrestling fans are looked down upon.


This is entertaining as fuck. Best thing in WWE in weeks.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Kurt is honestly one of the worst actors I've ever seen. What happened to him? :lmao


Probably a dissonance in character. The Kurt of old was an extension of his real persona, he never really needed to act that much.

Now, Kurt’s mellowed out and gotten soft. His real life and kayfabe persona are now much different and combined with being less hungry and confident as he once was, he finds it difficult to translate his real life persona into his kayfabe one as he did before.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yet Vince wants to push Roman as the top guy, when BRAUN keeps adding these types of feats to his resume...

SMMFH!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

THIS IS SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is hilarious.

:lmao


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Aaaaaannnnnnddddd Braun's a cartoon.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Those jump cuts :lmao

This really is art


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao I was totally hoping he'd ram into the truck


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck Beast Mode. Braun's in straight-up MONSTER MODE! :mark:

Please kill MAGGLE, Braun. 



wkc_23 said:


> Just in case anyone wanted these glorious gifs












:hayden3


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yassssssssssssssssssssssssss coles getting it


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Did I just see Braun flip a semi over? Was that real or were there support ropes hoisting it from the other side?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes hes gonna destroy Cole :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

GET COLE!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is there a reason Braun didn't beat the fuck outta Kurt there? He just yelled a him and walked past him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Back to :braun tipping over shit. Quality television.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is fucking hysterical RAW IS BRAUNNNNNNN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

COLE.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Stephanie did something right for once :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> This is hilarious.
> 
> :lmao


Willing to ignore the terrible acting, Braun destroying everything in sight has been actually brilliant. I'd watch 3 hours of :braun


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a fast rehire.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

He fucking roared after flipping the truck :lmao :lmao :lmao YEEEEEES he grabbed Cole.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jesus it took an hour to get his job back lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Micheal Cole!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fuck they should of kept this going till the end of the show, I wanted 3 hours of Braun beatdowns


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

#based Braun just punked the shit out of Angle


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Give that man the title.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Angle is such a bad actor. Wow.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Booker bump Cole? :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It was worth watching Raw tonight to see Cole get dragged around by his drawers.. 100% worth it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Booooo they caught Cole


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Best shit on Raw in ages


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Re-hired?!

FFS....


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

This is one of the worst acted shows I've ever seen in 20 years

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

:lol booker T pushin Cole out the way


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Cole having Heidenreich flashbacks.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lmao

Booker pushed Cole into Strowman

:ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Braun hears that Steph rehired him and put him back in the title match and he immediately raises his hands in the air and screams.:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Longest 'Fired' storyline in history :reneelel


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Too many camera cuts for the truck flip. But damn Braun isn't killin it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho's on Raw next week????

The commercial just advertised him.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

What the hell is going on? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm fucking dead :HA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jericho's gonna be on Raw 25 woohooo! Wasn't expecting that :woo


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao I was totally hoping he'd ram into the truck


And destroy that expensive equipment? :vince3


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun is awesome but seriously this is some of the worst written shit WWE has done in a long-ass time


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, Braun is winning the Rumble.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun Strowman being the main highlight on Raw so far :braun


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Of course Braun fuckin' Strowman is the only man in history to regain his job after going postal at work. :lmao

Maggle should've been powerslammed onto the staging, though. That spot was hilariously cushioned for someone who's undefeated at 'Mania.

:kappa


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Jericho back next week for Raw 25! Yes!!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Wait Jericho is going to be on Raw? This man is everywhere.

Can we get a quick ROH World Title run while we're at it :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm pretty surprised Jericho will be on Raw next week.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Bischoff and did they Easter egg the sting crow after undertaker?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Vyer said:


> And destroy that expensive equipment? :vince3


Well they'd use a dummy trailer and they just say he destroyed the equipment


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

This fuck is fucking bullshit mktherfucking dumb ass shit fuck.

fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So all that just for Stephanie to rehire him after an hour? What was the point? i was expecting Kurt to get seriously hurt by Braun or something, but all Braun did was hurt some jobbers and pushed a truck over nothing he aint done before.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> I'm pretty surprised Jericho will be on Raw next week.


Pretty surprised as well. He didn't need to do it, but it obviously means a great deal to him. 25th Anniversary is a pretty big deal, tbh. This show is looking *STACKED*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That was gloriously cheesy. I must say too, this is going to be a ton to jam into three hours next week. LOADED lineup, and we do not even have the surprises yet ie: potentially Hogan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck yeah, no more Cole tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Booker so casual about Cole getting abducted lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Natecore said:


> This fuck is fucking bullshit mktherfucking dumb ass shit fuck.
> 
> fpalm



Tell us how you really feel


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It was appalling to watch! So let's immediately see it again!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cole gone for the night.

:mark:


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

I thought it was funny that Booker t pushed cole that was all.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Braun hears that Steph rehired him and put him back in the title match and he immediately raises his hands in the air and screams.:lmao


Relevant:



















:done


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh we get Tom Philips now? Idk if thats an improvement. How bad would it have been if it was just Corey and Booker the rest of the show? lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yasss its Phil


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I'm pretty surprised Jericho will be on Raw next week.


It's Vince maybe JR brings out Fake Jericho


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cole gone and can't finish the night cause he was thrown on to a bunch of people in the most cushioned spot of all time?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :braun got fired & killed some security guards. You missed that.


Nice to see it's been going on throughout the show.

Braun had better win the Rumble..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Booker so casual about Cole getting abducted lol


He's lowkey enjoying it :booklel


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Oh we get Tom Philips now? Idk if thats an improvement. How bad would it have been if it was just Corey and Booker the rest of the show? lol




So bad that it’d be good. I hope Braun’s not done being in every other segment because this is the most I’ve enjoyed RAW in months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

god damn nia looks sexy tonight but then you see that outfit and it makes you want to vomit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm wondering if all these people will actually be at RAW 25 or just saying congrats in a video. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahaha when the commentators said Nia snuck up on Asuka my Mum said "how can Nia sneak up on anyone?!" :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is Braun kayfabe the strongest wrestler ever? Literally strength wise lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Braun is a legend.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jacket malfunction


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

At this rate Asuka will have defeated every woman on the roster before Royal Rumble, god slow it down WWE and get some local jobbers, having her defeat each woman every week including the womens champion doesn't do anyone any good.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait.... ASUKA vs Jax on Raw?!

Naaawww... I call shenanigans!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> He's lowkey enjoying it :booklel


Well, he did push Cole to the floor :lol



Nia Jax!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mj4 if they actually feed Nia to Asuka already.

Good to see Jax finally get rid of the chola braids. Shit looked gaudy, especially when she dyed them pink. :deandre


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Poor Booker. Nobody misses a single aloof thing he says when he is on commentary :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Well, he did push Cole to the floor :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nia Jax!!!


I didn't notice that, that's hilarious :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This cant end with a clean finish....right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Incoming fuckery..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think maybe Alexa will interfere in this and it'll end in a DQ?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hahaha when the commentators said Nia snuck up on Asuka my Mum said "how can Nia sneak up on anyone?!" :lol


body shaming, absolutely disgusting comments:frown2:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Asuka will win via count out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

And this is why I love Booker T on commentary "idk what you call it, some spider move" that's that uncle shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Booker pick the fattest biggest person to win, cause everyone knows the biggest wrestlers always wins the rumble right?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"had her in that I don't know what you call it, Spider Move, whatever you call it"- Booker T


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

the_hound said:


> body shaming, absolutely disgusting comments:frown2:


Yeah I'm sure my Mum gives a shit about that tbh :lol


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Is Braun kayfabe the strongest wrestler ever? Literally strength wise lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Henry pulled a truck but he never flipped one! So, I guess Braun is.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm enjoying this match so far, but I can't help but wonder why they're doing Jax / Asuka already. If they actually have Asuka go over Nia clean as a whistle, being the apple of Enzo's eye will pale in comparison when it comes to killing her credibility.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

AYo! this Nia/Asuka match is lit. crowd into it, and Asuka finally wearing some decent gear. 

And the best part of the first hour was Neese vs. Cedric. would say The bar, but Titus just can't wrestle. 

This Brauwn shyt is corny as hell. Am I the only one who doesn't like him? Always hissy fitting his way to some main event spot, he needs to be fired and banned forever. And not allowed to enter any other promotion under he undergoes imprisonment and rehabilitation. So immature ... same with that Junkie Roman reigns.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Not a bad match at all.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'm enjoying this match so far, but I can't help but wonder why they're doing Jax / Asuka already. If they actually have Asuka go over Nia clean as a whistle, being the apple of Enzo's eye will pale in comparison when it comes to killing her credibility.


It's just WWE nature to waste matches like this far too early. They put themselves in to a situation where it's a lose-lose situation. Asuka beating Nia makes her feel like less of a 'monster' & Nia ending Asuka's streak on some random RAW would be idiotic. 

They haven't booked Nia properly in a while though, to be honest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty good match thus far.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is WWE just giving away all these Asuka matches on Raw? They had her pin Alexa now they're having her beat Nia, two matches that could have easily been ppv matches. So whats left for Asuka after she defeats every big name on raw?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nia/Asuka is WAY better than Alexa/Asuka was. This is a pretty decent Women's match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ffs booker


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Asuka shows that you can take down a bigger opponent no matter your size.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> AYo! this Nia/Asuka match is lit. crowd into it, and Asuka finally wearing some decent gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wut? How’s he hissy fissed his way into anything? Other then Brock nobody has a clean win against the guy except possibly Roman though you can call that what it is. He’s been booked better than anyone on the roster and is legit the only reason I still watch. Are you Indian?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

That looked bad. The back of Asuka's head hit the canvas.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm surprised this match has gone this far without fuckery..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

solid women's match brewing here


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Asuka and Nia are having a decent match. Asuka is excellent using her technical skills to limit Nia Jax and slow her down, Nia is using her strength.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Actually quite enjoying RAW this week. The Braun segments have been great & this is one of the best RAW matches we've seen this month.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> I'm surprised this match has gone this far without fuckery..


Was just about to post this lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Their styles strangely do well together. This is a solid match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ that acting is soo fucking pathetic


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheap way to keep Asuka's undefeated streak going lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is WWE just giving away all these Asuka matches on Raw? They had her pin Alexa now they're having her beat Nia, two matches that could have easily been ppv matches. So whats left for Asuka after she defeats every big name on raw?


There's not enough folk for her to fave and beat on Raw. Which is why the women's division should be combined. Plus who hasn't beat Nia.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like that finish better than fuckery. Well done.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So Nia either won't be in the Rumble or she'll have the injury as an excuse for why she gets eliminated from the Rumble.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Really good match!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why didn't they just end it there with Nia getting counted out? Not sure why they thought it best to have her roll in the ring only for the ref to just stop the match.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Shitty ending.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What a weird finish. :lol Would have just preferred the count out honestly.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Nia actually hurt? I hope not!!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Protect the "giant" from eating a pin/tapping, yet put over the much smaller woman with the push by adding that she has the ability to injure much larger opponents. 

Solid ring work, solid results. Nice all around job.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Not surprised, Nia and Asuka always had decent matches together.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Probably should have just saved this match, but at least it wasnt a clean win


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Where is Enzo with Nia's soup


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So close to my count out prediction :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jordan has the worst timing in the world hahaha :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't tell if Nia's injury is a work or not.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I knew this was a work the minute they moved one of the trainers away from the shot..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So has Alexa defended that title in the last 30 days? technically she should probably be stripped of the title.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Jason Jordan is a terrible friend.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins and Balor should be solid.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

One of the best one on one matches, Nia has ever had. Shame about the shite ending. They used the wrong spot for the TKO finish, should've used the knee bar.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Seth is not gonna be happy that JJ is speaking for him and making matches for him :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jordan haters complaining about daddies boy Jordan influencing match booking in 3....2....


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm with Booker.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

An update on Cole? Cole is fine he fucking got thrown into like 30 ppl.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dingbat Jordan is a face character. He's a buff nerd and it's great lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah that’s a work lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty much the most ideal finish. Asuka got beat something fierce and only won by luck, while Nia got sympy points when Bliss showed up out of concern. Not bad, WWE. :bjpenn
@CesaroSwing , kudos to your boy JJ on continuing to slowly, but steadily and nicely transition into being a trollish bastard. :lol



ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Asuka finally wearing some decent gear.


Dat black thong on the outside of her trunks tho :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Am I supposed to miss :cole

Commentary is way better :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I think Cole getting thrown around means the return of the Cole Mine next week. :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Am I supposed to miss :cole
> 
> Commentary is way better :lol



Now if only we could get rid of Booker.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is this package always this long?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol love how they're acting as if Cole was seriously injured by Braun, little pussy got tossed on like 30 guys and in no way felt any kind of pain, a 5 year old tripping on the playground would be getting hurt worse than Cole did in that spot.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

its a shame braun didn't break cole in half.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One day I just want a heel to come out on some "fuck that Dr. King shit" just full blown racist heel.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> An update on Cole? Cole is fine he fucking got thrown into like 30 ppl.


Fuck Cole, we should get an update on those security guards. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strowman and watching how high Booker T is are my only highlights every week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Did we need to see the crime scene photos?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> One day I just want a heel to come out on some "fuck that Dr. King shit" just full blown racist heel.


And that person should be R Truth, would be hilarious, make him like Bernie Mac from Don't Be A Menace, full blown racist black guy who hates being black.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> One day I just want a heel to come out on some "fuck that Dr. King shit" just full blown racist heel.


I laughed. 

OK and now I must tell you to check yo-self sucka! :grin2:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth vs Finn should be good. At least it's not involving The Bar :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> And that person should be R Truth, would be hilarious, make him like Bernie Mac from Don't Be A Menace, full blown racist black guy who hates being black.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth vs Finn should be good. At least it's not involving The Bar :lol


Can't wait to see Seths reaction when Jordan tells him lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> And that person should be R Truth, would be hilarious, make him like Bernie Mac from Don't Be A Menace, full blown racist black guy who hates being black.


Have him denounce his old rapping and dancing ways, and bring back "don't boo me, you should be booing yourselves" lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

need more braun, fuck it i'm off to play league of legends since roman roids is up next


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I kinda got this too" :lol


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Roman is next? :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Revival :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alexa is becoming the 3rd wheel.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Jobber entrance for Revival?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Revival finally.

:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun should come kill Roman and the Miztourage now. He’s not finished with any of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Do Enzo and Nia really have something going on or is it kayfabe... for now at least?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's how you bring back The Revival, with a jobber entrance :eyeroll


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Revival already getting the jobber entrance lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think I've seen a trip to Universal Studios since I was little and every Nickelodeon game show gave that away as the grand prize lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no flips, no fists, just jobber entrances


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> The Revival finally.
> 
> :lmao


it's about fucking time


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This Enzo and Nia shit is so fucking dumb, whats the end game exactly? Enzo as Nia's manager?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bayley's man jobbing in this one, no?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ohhhh Charly looks so nice tonight, so classy and pretty.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That Shatter Machine was fucking nasty.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're actually gonna talk.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Revival are back, complete with a chorus of crickets and a jobber entrance against jobbers. :mj4


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I love how two ******** like the Revival got a jobber entrance tonight. No coincidence at all..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the Revival so much. So much throwback within this tag team.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hah never noticed Enzo’s belt plates are just mics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Their injuries really killed their momentum.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Having to mention the legends in order to get the crowd to make any noise for these two. haha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can we go ahead and put the Raw tag titles on The Revival... like, now?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

God I love the Shatter Machine.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I never knew the other one talked.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

The W word


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Professional wrestler mention?!

WTF??!?!?!?!!?

I dig it!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly getting some airtime :mark


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm shocked their mic hasn't been killed yet. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're going to be the guys that get destroyed by the legends next week.

:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg Vince actually allowed them to say that? Not sports entertainers professional wrestlers, if that wasn't scripted Vince just blew a gasket backstage.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Hopefully this doesn't lead to The Revival being squashed by the old school tag teams like The Ascension was.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Vince let them say professional wrestlers?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This is a damn strong promo by Dash & Dawson.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias next :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty sure Revival is getting the shovel next week.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Decent promo, all things considered. :bjpenn

But nevermind that shit, Samson is finally up next! :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I hope Vince doesn't give them a script that bashes the Legion of Doom or The Acolytes.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The Revival are back, complete with a a chorus of crickets and a jobber entrance against jobbers. :cglol


cool promo but not as strong as running through New Day and Hardyz as newcomers.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Revival said the W word :CENA


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

RamPaige said:


> Hopefully this doesn't lead to The Revival being squashed by the old school tag teams like The Ascension was.


Dear God... that's what is really gonna happen isn't it? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> This Enzo and Nia shit is so fucking dumb, whats the end game exactly? Enzo as Nia's manager?


Hopefully he changes the Zo train for Nia as a bodyguard


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> They're actually gonna talk.


And hell these two aren't Arn and Flair on the stick, but this promo isn't too shabby.

I am distracted by Dawson looking like Perry Saturn without the tattoos or upper body physique though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What in the world was that flowery thing Elias was wearing? :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Really good promo from the Revival. WWE has made wrestling a mockery and they will set it right. :mark :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Pretty sure Revival is getting the shovel next week.


I fucking hope not.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

PraXitude said:


> I hope Vince doesn't give them a script that bashes the Legion of Doom or The Acolytes.


they getting stunned, superkicked, tombstoned next week.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RamPaige said:


> Hopefully this doesn't lead to The Revival being squashed by the old school tag teams like The Ascension was.


I had flashbacks of that during that segment.

We'll see how Vince really feels about them when the next RAW comes around.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Pretty sure Revival is getting the shovel next week.


true tho then it would basically prove the point they just made in the promo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE needs to get Arn Anderson to manage The Revival.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

First hour was great, second has been a pile of dogshit so far.

The Revival uttering those unspeakable words on WWE TV got me all :shockedpunk


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Is was not Jason Jordan injured?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That seems like ages ago.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan! YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

They are getting like no reaction, even during the majority of there promo. Only time the crowd was reacting was when the lady was saying some of the old school names.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah...Revival getting buried by old folks next week. Oy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder if they do get the beat up spot? Maybe they soured on them after the injuries. Hopefully they get a squash on an old team tho


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb walking with Elias :trips9

And :mark: at the fans actually chanting along with him.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The Revival: Reviving that piss break during tag team matches.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They need to take a step forward with Elias, hopefully he's a midcard champ by SummerSlam


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Elias is so over


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Elias' beard is on point!

Some good color, shine and moisture going on there fella!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias.

:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:drose at the crowd actually giving Samson such a nice amount of love.

Please give him the IC Title soon, WWE.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Elias's scarf is pretty!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Elias looks like a stereotypical hipster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love Elias. Listen to that heat :lol :lol :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn Elias, don't fugg with the Spurs in SA!

Haha!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Local sports heat never gets old :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Someone who is good with photoshop needs to change this from Then, Now, Forever to Walk With Elias


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

A shame they're not in New Orleans tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Forgot about that Mixed Challenge thing.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I like when Elias gets to finish his songs :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yeah, american sports team references that I don't get. :yes


Oh, It's Miztoruge vs Mr Personality next. Okay


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

A switch has flicked with the WWE. I'm really enjoying most of what they've done over the last month


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Why did a heel segment just interrupt another heel segment? Why are they taking pains to have Elias on TV?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

About time Miz finally got rid of that fuccboi haircut.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Fuck it, I'll say it.

I've actually enjoyed much of Raw tonight. Other than the Cruiserweight match and the first half of the Titus Worldwide/Bar match, I've been sports entertained.

But of course now it takes a turn to the shitter as Reigns gets fed. Hopefully things perk back up with Rollins vs Balor.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, that was a long commercial break.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Eh to me, the spark of Raw is Dean. It just feels so weird and flat without him for me :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Fuck it, I'll say it.
> 
> I've actually enjoyed much of Raw tonight. Other than the Cruiserweight match and the first half of the Titus Worldwide/Bar match, I've been sports entertained.
> 
> But of course now it takes a turn to the shitter as Reigns gets fed. Hopefully things perk back up with Rollins vs Balor.




Same here. Tuned out for cruisers and was lucky enough to fast forward through the bar match. Really really hoping Braun comes and wrecks all 4 people in and around the ring right now. Braun’s over as fuck and they just continue to pander to the crowd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Hope Miz wins the IC Title back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Eh to me, the spark of Raw is Dean. It just feels so weird and flat without him for me :lol


He's definitely missed. Same exact way I felt when Seth was gone for as long as he was.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

First hour of RAW was decent, it's really starting to drag now though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate how Roman carries the IC title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Perfect time for Reigns to say fuck a match and chair them to death


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*sigh* hope this match is quick. Miztourgae can only do so much to make it entertaining.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Feel like I've seen this stuff a million times.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Now that Braun's done, things have slowed down. This show still drags with 3 hours to fill.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love Miz's gimmick of finding useless jobbers and making them his cronies, Alex Riley, Damien Sandow, tried to get Apollo, now Dallas and Axel.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Love Miz's gimmick of finding useless jobbers and making them his cronies, Alex Riley, Damien Sandow, tried to get Apollo, now Dallas and Axel.


WWE Dropped the ball so hard with Riley.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Just waiting for Rollins/Balor now. Everything else can fuck off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Like, does anyone think this match ends in any other way then Reigns winning? Come on.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> Like, does anyone think this match ends in any other way then Reigns winning? Come on.


Yeah this is the equivalent of Stone Cold vs Mosh and Thrasher on Raw back 98, winner is pretty fucking obvious.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz to interfere? He is hanging around :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They start hour 3 off with this shit, and then wonder why they shed so many viewers in hour 3?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Dallas and Axel vs Personality is bombing so hard, please end this match


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Like, does anyone think this match ends in any other way then Reigns winning? Come on.


Dallas takes an injury early in the match, Axel faces Reigns on his own.

In a shocking upset, Axel defeats Reigns clean, gets an IC Title match with Reigns at the Rumble and wins it, then goes on to win the Rumble and face Lesnar for the Universal Title at WrestleMania, which he wins. 

THA CHAINZ ARE OFF!!!!! :mark:


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Damn! We aren't going to hear Cole shout "SUPERMAN PUNCH!" in a high pitch tone tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a nice sequence, the big boot into a DDT like that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Roman's attire is so fucking dumb, why the fuck would you wrestle in a vest? Dlo Brown even eventually realized how dumb he looked.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Less of this, more Braun


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Why are all the matches so damn long on RAW? And why does the man who "retired" the Undertaker need 3 hours to beat those 2 jobbers?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So when does Reigns drop the IC title?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Is this match still happening? fpalm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Roman is the worst lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So when does Reigns drop the IC title?


Hopefully next week.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That big boot / inadvertent DDT combo spot was slick. Outside of that, this was the epitome of a piss break, which is quite a shame since I like Reigns.



wkc_23 said:


> I hate how Roman carries the IC title.


He did it with the U.S. Title, too.

:vince5: "Mid-card titles are below THE BIG DOG, DAMN IT!"


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck off roman roids


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That was awful. Let's get to the good stuff, Balor vs Rollins :mark


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

This is why this show needs to be 2 hours, fuck it is slowing down fast.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay. I guess there was a point to that.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Every Roman Reigns match not on PPV is the same...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> About time Miz finally got rid of that *fuccboi* haircut.


what?


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Brie is fat as now, thought she would of lost more weight. Her face is massive.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I haven't finished the 3rd hour of Raw in a long time, and i'm really starting to feel like dropping out right now, the show just drags and drags in hour 3. I always finish SDL but i can't with Raw anymore, i just catch the highlights of hour 3 the next day.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Hopefully next week.


We shall see.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

The Kick and DDT Combo was awesome... Keep trying.
But The Miz will recover the title next time.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> what?


It's a f*** boy haircut that apparently a lot of guys that go out partying have them. It some how attracts the opposite sex, don't tell me why.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Reaper said:


> Brie is fat as now, thought she would of lost more weight. Her face is massive.


What? she doesn't look bad at all for just having a kid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. No pop.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn, Mickie... :homer


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> What? she doesn't look bad at all for just having a kid.


Oh wait those total divas ads are probably really old aren't they?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh time for the weekly Sasha Mickie and Bayley vs Absolution match up. Can they not find some local jobbers for any of Absolution to face? Or they just gonna continually vs Mickie Sasha and Bayley every week in different variations?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm guessing Paige is gonna be a manager type role now.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Paige is such a banger. :homer


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

I am late to the party, but did Elias get demoted to Miz's opening act or something.. I want to see him in action 

Miz's hair looks so much better, thank gawd he got rid of that ugly ass style he had before

Balor/Rollins :YES :YES


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Reaper said:


> Oh wait those total divas ads are probably really old aren't they?


i'd assume at least 4-5 months.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

> i'm really starting to feel like dropping out right now, the show just drags and drags in hour 3


I feel the same way, but that's mostly because of the bad mood that I'm in.

I'm REALLY sick of life for a few reasons.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953077578817916929


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Commentators just said Paige won't be in the Rumble this year :lol No mention of never wrestling again.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I thought Paige was dead?!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So they're just not going to address Paige retiring, or is it still up in the air?

Confused.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yes. Sonya Devile is wrestling. Now Paige is not wrestling, she is work horse of the team.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm guessing Paige is gonna be a manager type role now.


I'm waiting for them to acknowledge it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why is Sonya suddenly wearing her hair down? Wasn't her whole catch phrase put your hair up and square up?


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Is Sonya's gimmick still put your hair up and square up?


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

They didn't say she was retired just gonna miss rumble, I have hope..... yeah right...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well them not acknowledging Paige's retirement makes more sense after reading this article:
http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/201...ruggling-to-admit-her-in-ring-career-is-over/


> Reportedly, Paige is having a tough time accepting that her in-ring career is done.
> 
> "Paige has been burying her head in the sand ever since her latest injury, and she's been struggling to acknowledge that her wrestling career is probably over for good," a WWE Insider told Hollywood Life. "It's really sad, she's still only 25, and she should be at the peak of her career—instead, it's looking ever more likely that Paige is going to be forced to announce her retirement."


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What just happened?!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course she did, the dog house awaits


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Sasha lost clean.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Oh wow. Building up Deville now I guess.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’s sick that I want Sonya to beat the living shit out of her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So why is Sonya suddenly wearing her hair down? Wasn't her whole catch phrase put your hair up and square up?


It's now turned into... "That's right, baby!"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

See I like shit like that, let other moves finish matches


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I'm waiting for them to acknowledge it.


I just think it's weird how they only said she wouldn't be in the rumble and nothing else about her future.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Deville looks nice with her hair down, just keep it that way to be honest


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Sonya that makes so much sense, for your match wrestle with your hair down and after your done put your hair up, makes total sense, the UFC women should do that too.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here comes roman again, fuck off


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sonya gets a little cuter every week...am I going crazy?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

jesus

what a burial


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

All of its members Corey?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sucks about Paige. 

She's been my favorite WWE women's wrestler since her Raw debut.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Was that loss tonight punishment for the Paige injury? :lol


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

HOPE SHE BROKE BANKS RIBS.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

On the bright side, she lost to Deville, not Rose. Imagining losing to Rose fpalm that WOULD be embarrassing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What they got Mark Henry doing now? Is he a producer backstage?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> It’s sick that I want Sonya to beat the living shit out of her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's pretty fucked up


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WHERE IS :braun

Typical WWE, set up something that could be awesome, do a shitty job of executing what they set up, then drop it 

WHERE

IS

:braun


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> WHERE IS :braun
> 
> Typical WWE, set up something that could be awesome, do a shitty job of it, then drop it
> 
> ...


Got his job back he's drinking beer somewhere


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Jordan is full heel now?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

JJ needs to stop interrupting Seth and let the man talk!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still wondering why we have to see that shot of the crowd watching the titantron with every backstage promo.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOKEN!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel so bad for Paige! I really don't want her to have to retire!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ they made it worse


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, crickets for poor Matt Hardy.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah that's pretty fucked up




I know I just am so angry still about Paige. They barely showed her during that match...and she’s looking like “damn I hate that bitch”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh look WWE actually gave Matt different tron effects/graphics this week...better late then never I guess.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Sonya Deville has amazed. She sells punches, she gots strong punch, strong kick and the counter attack was unpredictible. Keep polishing your technique.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're gonna fuck Matt up if they haven't already.

fpalm


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

"Sonya actually looks okay tonight". Some of you are pathetic. She is a beautiful woman. The end. 

LOL on that Sasha loss though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Speaking of DELETING someone, that's exactly what's on my mind. (Not myself though....)


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OK they got Matt's titatron right this week :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

excellent, i need another matt hardy lecture about the ancients


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey they changed the graphics on his TitanTron.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Andddd Woken Matt Hardy is already done. That didn't take long.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> They're gonna fuck Matt up if they haven't already.
> 
> fpalm


Oh, that's already done. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Oh, that's already done. :lol


Sadly, you are correct on that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Andddd Woken Matt Hardy is already done. That didn't take long.


A damn shame too, that first promo between him and Wyatt was super over.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That first promo with Bray and Matt was funny, but man... this isn't going to catch on. It's so obvious.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WWE didn't screw this up. Matt watered it down by doing "DELETE" as soon as he got there and every week since. He wanted this so badly he couldn't help himself.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Of course WOKEN Matt is already dead and buried, WWE take popular acts and just suck the ever living life out of them, they have no idea how to make anything they didn't create work. They think his laugh is what got him over, when it was the goofy over the top shit he filmed at his house.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Of course WOKEN Matt is already dead and buried, WWE take popular acts and just suck the ever living life out of them, they have no idea how to make anything they didn't create work. They think his laugh is what got him over, when it was the goofy over the top shit he filmed at his house.


He should have buil up to the delete stuff too. Matt holds fault. 

You didn’t see Balor too sweeting everyone and making club gestures every match back when he came to nxt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd kinda sucks.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Those delete chants though


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Called the gimmick would die since Day One(-ish)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why do some wrestlers sell the twist of fate like a stunner :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Heath took that Twist of Fate like shit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Matt Hardy will DELETE Heath Slater's kids.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What a fierce booger


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Woken Matt has a huge sleeping booger in his nose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg in the HOF. Great first choice.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

His new catchphrase should be "CRICKETS" "CRICKETS" "CRICKETS" Good ol' WWE, you never disappoint.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Matt Hardy will DELETE Heath Slater's kids.


What about his pool?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Of course WOKEN Matt is already dead and buried, WWE take popular acts and just suck the ever living life out of them, they have no idea how to make anything they didn't create work. They think his laugh is what got him over, when it was the goofy over the top shit he filmed at his house.


So you're telling us that freedom and creativity can bring out the best in someone. But also push them further than they had ever been on their own? Bullshit.....


GOLDBERG!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't wait to hear his HOF speech.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> What about his pool?


He shall have a DELIGHTFUL swim.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

"Woken" Matt Hardy must replace Twist of Fate.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Idk if Matt is dead, it's one town


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Pretty neat for Goldberg!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well deserved for Goldberg.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I kind of miss when they would announce the HOF class on RAW first.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sucks Sting couldn't have gotten a WWE run like Golderg.

Fugg that shietty run Vince gave him!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

> Matt Hardy will DELETE Heath Slater's kids.


I wanna delete my parents' other child....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats to Goldberg


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope they put Dean Malenko in the HOF this year, guy really deserves it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I wanna delete my parents' other child....


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Wait Brock and Kane for the Universal Title in March?

Really WWE?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Quit watching Raw for about 6 months.. come back to catch an episode.. exact same ads.. That can't be good for the ole network.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I hope they put Dean Malenko in the HOF this year, guy really deserves it.


Same here. And he's been an agent for WWE for years now, as well.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i hate how fuckin red raw is. everything being a sea of the worst color, kills the vibe. also, the show sucks. woken matt has flopped. it's impossible to be a success on raw's platform. hardy should just go to japan. anyone whose anyone on raw should just go to japan, and then they can cancel raw. keep smackdown around though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> Same here. And he's been an agent for WWE for years now, as well.


Yeah i don't get why he's not been inducted yet, as you said he's worked for WWE for a long time as an agent and everything.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aww they missed the catering part, that was the funniest bit :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Brawn Strowman is the greatest thing to happen to WWE in about a decade.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I think this is leading to Triple H vs Braun at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i don't get why he's not been inducted yet, as you said he's worked for WWE for a long time as an agent and everything.


I do think he will get in at some point. No idea when, though.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Cole's nuts were in dude face lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I feel the same way, but that's mostly because of the bad mood that I'm in.
> 
> I'm REALLY sick of life for a few reasons.





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Speaking of DELETING someone, that's exactly what's on my mind. (Not myself though....)





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I wanna delete my parents' other child....


ATTENTION!

There now you got what you wanted....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is gonna be one long ass PPV.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> i hate how fuckin red raw is. everything being a sea of the worst color, kills the vibe. also, the show sucks. woken matt has flopped. it's impossible to be a success on raw's platform. hardy should just go to japan. anyone whose anyone on raw should just go to japan, and then they can cancel raw. keep smackdown around though.


You must be fun at parties.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

They gotta induct Mark Henry in the Hall of "Pain" this year.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Same here. And he's been an agent for WWE for years now, as well.


I didn't know he worked backstage. Cool!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Christian would be a good supplemental HOF choice some time. Very versatile hand for years. Though his career arc unfortunately is largely overshadowed by Edge who simply got far more opportunities to shine, Christian deserves his time under WWE's HOF standards.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

This is barely gonna be a 10min main event


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Reaper said:


> They gotta induct Mark Henry in the Hall of "Pain" this year.


And Hand should induct him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why'd Finn get rid of the jacket with the popped collar? Not a fan of the new jacket, need to see that popped collar.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Gallows always misses the 2nd cue lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Balor shouldn't do those type of segments.

Dude was smiling like a straight up fool!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Finn, please stop smiling so much.

And LOL at him saying the last time he faced Seth being the greatest moment of his life considering he got injured in it :lol


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

shutupchico said:


> i hate how fuckin red raw is. everything being a sea of the worst color, kills the vibe. also, the show sucks. woken matt has flopped. it's impossible to be a success on raw's platform. hardy should just go to japan. anyone whose anyone on raw should just go to japan, and then they can cancel raw. keep smackdown around though.


Agree strongly with the part about everything being red. Smackdown looks so much better.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another commercial? ugh...


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Balor's a terrible promo.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Trophies said:


> And Hand should induct him.


LOL that's genius, I would pay money to see that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> *Finn, please stop smiling so much.
> *
> And LOL at him saying the last time he faced Seth being the greatest moment of his life considering he got injured in it :lol


He's trying to display charisma, someone should tell him its not working.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> ATTENTION!
> 
> There now you got what you wanted....


No.

Literally trying to keep my mind off what's going on right now, so that I don't do something I'll regret.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

KZA said:


> Agree strongly with the part about everything being red. Smackdown looks so much better.


Neither show needs mood lighting on the crowd, either just have the normal white lights on like back in the day or black every thing out like NXT does.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Another commercial? My guess they get destroyed by Braun? Because they're giving them literally no time tonight.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Finn, please stop smiling so much.
> 
> And LOL at him saying the last time he faced Seth being the greatest moment of his life considering he got injured in it :lol


Well he got injured sure but he won the companies top title that night, I think a lot wrestlers would say that.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

KZA said:


> Agree strongly with the part about everything being red. Smackdown looks so much better.


smackdown's presentation is good. raw is like 3 hours of kane's entrance.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

"With Seth Rollins there will not accidents?" What?


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

This is gonna be like a 5min main event, this match will have a non ending.


----------



## #HEELFACE (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow I didn't hear BURN IT DOWN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They skipped over Seths' intro. They must be short on time. Idiots. :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What I want for 2018.

Rollins vs Ambrose
Rollins vs AJ
Rollins vs Nakamura
Rollins vs Orton (heel)
AJ vs Joe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL BREAK.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Cutting it close with another commercial break


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> No.
> 
> Literally trying to keep my mind off what's going on right now, so that I don't do something I'll regret.


MORE ATTENTION!

If that were true you wouldn't be typing about it constantly. Do yourself a favor. Get you some ice cream, drink a protein shake, get yourself a ham and cheese sammich.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Meh to them skipping Seth's entrance but still having time for another ad break fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There barely giving these guys any time with all these fucking commercials.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They just came back like 2-3 mins ago, and went right back to commercial.

:lmao

WTF is going on?


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

WHATS WITH THESE ADS, AN AD 3 MINS BEFORE SHOW'S END????


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This company I swear :lol fpalm


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

To everyone complaining about Fin’s smile. He knows it’s annoying so many people. He has highlighted a picture of him “smiling like a fool” for the past week on Instagram. Go check it. It’s the only story he has highlighted : his face smiling.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What I want for 2018.
> 
> Rollins vs Ambrose
> Rollins vs AJ
> ...


i have a feeling during the shake up after wm they will put seth on smackdown n aj on raw.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> They just came back like 2-3 mins ago, and went right back to commercial.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> WTF is going on?


:braun's rampage in the production truck really messing up RAW :cudi

Oh wait no it's just another example of WWE's previously A+ production standards deteriorating

Used to be if they fucked up their timing Vince would blow his stack and it wouldn't happen again for a long, long, LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time

Now it seems like it happens every couple months :mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Reaper said:


> WHATS WITH THESE ADS, AN AD 3 MINS BEFORE SHOW'S END????


RAW never ends at 11, you people have been watching for years you should know this by now lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Razor Ramon and 1-2-3 Kid...classic moment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Superkick and suicide dive spam has totally ruined those moves for me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

These ni**as really showing ads for the next Raw mid match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sick of them using Seth's knee as an injury spot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish Seth would get new gear, some with some color to it, tired of the dark grey shit. Loved the red and black attire he wore at SS, but then he immediately went right back to the plain black and grey attire.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Can we get to the Jason Jordan fucks everything up and loses Seth the match already


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That superkick.

:mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm sick of them using Seth's knee as an injury spot.


What about HBK's back? Or Angle's neck? Or HHH's thighs?


Booker mentioning win/loss records!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

sailord said:


> i have a feeling during the shake up after wm they will put seth on smackdown n aj on raw.


That would suck, if it meant Rollins/AJ doesn't happen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great selling by Seth.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

goddamn, Rollins is so fukin smooth in there!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Match picking up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That superplex and falcon arrow combo looks beautiful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF was that?

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Bar about to fuck shit up.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The ref counted to 3 xD


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn't that ref count to 3?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What happened


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THIS...IS.....INTERESTING...


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> That would suck, if it meant Rollins/AJ doesn't happen.


yea it would really wanna see seth vs aj and seth vs nak


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> The ref counted to 3 xD





SAMCRO said:


> Didn't that ref count to 3?



He sure did lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

OOOOHHHH SHITTTTT ITS BACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE CURBSTOMP IS BACK!!!! :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

THE CURBSTOMP RETURNS :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

THE CURB STOMP IS BACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CURB STOMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Curbstomp!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Curbstomp is back! But it's called the Blackout?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

CURBSTOMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE CURB STOMP IS BACK! :WOO

Nice match, too. :sk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Curbstomp hell nah


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WHHHAATT? Curb Stomp is back!?? Holy shit! YES!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

WHEN DID ROLLINS START USING THE CURB STOMP AGAIN!?

YES!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> MORE ATTENTION!
> 
> If that were true you wouldn't be typing about it constantly. Do yourself a favor. Get you some ice cream, drink a protein shake, get yourself a ham and cheese sammich.


I only kept posting because a few of the replies in here went when how I'm feeling, kinda as a joke you could say. The Akuma video came to mind a couple seconds late after the other post, otherwise, I wouldn't have quoted myself.


*And TRUST ME, it's not that easy. There's a reason why my screen name is what it is, other than the Perfect Dark video game & Undertaker 'Lord of Darkness' references....*

I explained it on here in some other threads over the years.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMFG

CURB STOMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

DID 
I
JUST
SEE
THAT
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK YES LONG OVERDUE FOR THE CURBSTOMP RETURN. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

tHEY FUCKED UP THE PIN DIDNT THEY? LOL


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cURB STOMP HOLY FUCK


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THE CURB STOMP IS FINALLY BACK!!!! YES!! YES!! :yes :yes


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

CUUUUURB STOMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

BAH GAWD HE JUST CURBSTOMPED THAT MAN


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Good to see one of the best finishes in the business back, but that couldn't wait until a more special moment?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

When did the Curbstomp become a thing again?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Curb Stomp is back. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

great match! curb stomp cant believe it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank god the curb stomp is back.

Seth was pinned before.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why is it that a guy kicking out is so devastating

i swear every time dude kicks out the guy trying to pin him goes down like he just got kicked in the back of the head


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

C
U
R
B
S
T
O
M
P


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!!!!!!! THE CURB STOMP is BAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!
:rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins :rollins


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMFAO the ref almost counted to 4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

GOT DAMMIT THE CURB STOMP IS FUGGIN BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm in tears!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they clearly showed the ref counting to 3, was he counting to 4?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes! Curb stomp is back and lol at the referee screw up when Balor pinned Rollins.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

WOW ITS BACK!!

Game changer.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

What i thought the match was over????


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Curbstomp!!!!!!
Is the camera suppose to turn off now?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh wtf now


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seth with that HATE CRIME!


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

WHAT A MATCH!!!!

Speedy moves, aerial moves, strong style and from the nothing... CURB STOMP!!!!

HELL YEAH!!!

Edit: And Asuka vs Nia? What happenned?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank God they let Seth have the Curb Stomp back. "THE KNEE" just wasn't cutting it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*curbstomp returns*

*100 TRILLION/10 RAW*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God, I hope they arent building to Rollins Jordan at Mania...

What is this long delay/pause...???


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Turn on Balor?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That curbstomp was high as fuck tho. That's when you can get hurt with it.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Crowd didn’t know how to respond to the curbstomp


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Man this is an awkward ending


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

curb stop is back wens3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn selling the curb stomp like a Champ!

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What an awkward way to send RAW off the air.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is awkward


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

awesome to see the curb stomp.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well that was awkward...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Weird ending lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

WTF. Weird ending.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trophies said:


> The Curbstomp is back! But it's called the Blackout?


It was known by that name in NXT and was briefly called Peace of Mind when Rollins got to the main roster.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> Man this is an awkward ending


I am thinking they were supposed to run to 10:15 and finished early lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wait what happened to The Bar at the end lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

100% sure gallows and anderson where meant to attack balor there but because hes fucked up they didn't do it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OH BBY, THANK GOD IT'S BACK. I'VE MISSED IT!! :mark:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Okay... the curb stomp is everything, but... the first one back was serious as fuuuu and looks like it smashed Balor's brain.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

finn looks like he has a concussion :mj2


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I don’t mind Jordan/Seth at mania tbh. It’ll be a potential showstealer and a break-out performance for Jason Jordan.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

LMAO Balor barely got a standing ovation, that was hilarious


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Curbstomp is love, Curbstomp is life


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Curb Stomp's return=Daniel Bryan cleared? Lol!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> OH BBY, THANK GOD IT'S BACK. I'VE MISSED IT!! :mark:


What a thing of beauty!

:x


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

If finn is hurt, he did it on the flip to the outside


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok what was with the long awkward moment with Balor getting up and collecting himself to end the show? Really hope that was all planned and Balor was just selling, i don't want the Curb Stomp gone again after just coming back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think the whole thing with Balor was designed to either get the impact of the move over again, or as a way to get Balor heel. Like a wake up call type thing.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that was some great acting by finn, if he isn't seriously hurt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I think the whole thing with Balor was designed to either get the impact of the move over again, or as a way to get Balor heel. Like a wake up call type thing.


Great point. It could also be a bit of both of those things.

Commentators called it the 'Blackout.' So, they had Finn literally 'blackout/passout.' Makes sense.


----------



## olegbeast (Jan 6, 2018)

the_hound said:


> 100% sure gallows and anderson where meant to attack balor there but because hes fucked up they didn't do it


I was thinking the same. Something isn't right about that ending.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wonder how Seth got Vince to change his mind? he acted as if Vince was set in stone about him not ever using it again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Wonder how Seth got Vince to change his mind? he acted as if Vince was set in stone about him not ever using it again.


Because he's the TRUE golden one.

Reigns is on borrowed time...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So pumped to see the curb stomp again, Seth finally has a finisher :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ooooooooh! Remember Balor's interview about mistakes happening... referencing his match with Rollins...

And then Rollins "accidentally" crushes Balor's skull.... 

I hope this is all story-line with the greenlight on a heel Balor Club and more members added.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Cruiserweight match was MOTN. If the crowd was into the match, it would've been better


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I have to think Finn was selling the move at the end, why else would the camera stay on him and put focus on him being hurt? He was absolutely meant to act that way, no way would the camera just randomly stay on him like that if it wasn't supposed to. Plus the commentators was even putting the move over as the reason why Balor is acting hurt, had to be planned.

Most likely they're gonna run with a storyline of Rollins bringing back that dangerous move to get wins regardless of him hurting people.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If Balor got concussed by the curb stomp, this is the perfect time to bust out the "and its gone again" meme.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Balor vs Rollins was fucking sick :mark:

Curbstomp returns :mark:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Balor vs Rollins the current MOTY right? These two actually have pretty good chemistry together. Their match at SS, the 3-way last year with Miz and now tonight. I don't think they even kicked it into high-gear yet.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Braun Strowman (backstage) segments destroying everyone and everything

- Elias/The Miz/Miztourage pre-match segment

- Revival post-match promo

- Seth Rollins/Jason Jordan backstage segment

- Finn Balor vs Seth Rollins + the return of the Curb Stomp mark


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Rollins vs. Balor was an enjoyable match and it was geat to see the Curb Stomp back.

Other highlight was of course, Braun continuing to destroy fools and taking Cole's ass off commentary in the process.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Good Raw overall. 

- First hour was a lot of fun....All of the Strowman stuff was. 

- Enjoyed Asuka vs Nia

- The Bar vs Titus Worldwide was meh, but got better as the match went on.

- Revival had a nice promo segment.

- Elias with dat heat.

- Tuned out during the weekly Reigns feeding segment.

- Absolution segment was weird. Sasha jobbed, and no mention of Paige's retirement.

- Great match between Rollins and Balor (despite the botched kickout).

- *CURBSTOMP!!!!!!!!!* :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn still selling on Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953133078305759232
:lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Braun Strowman (backstage) segments destroying everyone and everything
> 
> ...


The Strowman segments were well timed. All the stuff this week as well as last week... it feels like WWE don't do these kind of segments very often any more. But as WWE are looking back at 25 years of Raw and counting down the moments- a lot of the greats were backstage craziness, vehicular destruction... it's good to bring more of that chaos into the modern day. Because of that, this episode stands out more than a ton of the ones over the past couple of years, actually doing shit outside of the ring and general arena setting. I loved it.

So pumped to see the Curb Stomp come back! My jaw literally dropped when I saw Seth do that.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

How fucking boring was Raw when people only talk about the fucking curb stomp?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> How fucking boring was Raw when people only talk about the fucking curb stomp?


at least they're talking about something Maggle

I love it


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Poor Cole :lol

Anytime anyone attacks him they instantly become the biggest babyface in the company :Rollins


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I enjoyed Braun and his antics again. Poor Michael Cole had to be the sacrificial lamb again. Revival's post-match promo was impressive. Talk about being real. They were to me. Sonya Deville defeating Sasha Banks was the right result although where's the mention of Paige's interview? The main event match between Rollins/Balor was good and I wonder if the end result was supposed to not have Balor look bad so there could be a rematch.

Things I disliked were the continual of Reigns destroying the Miztourage and Alexa Bliss and her lack of Title defenses. Sometimes I forget she's the Women's Champ. Everything else was fine to me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

RAW was solid last night. Really enjoyed the Braun segments.

A couple good matches as well I thought. Asuka/Nia & Rollins/Balor (The Curbstomp :banderas). Not as bad as I expected it to be. Looking forward to RAW 25.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I've only watched Miz's segments so far. Good promo from him, and nice to see WWE finally using the Miztourage right. They're there to take losses for The Miz so he doesn't have too. *Massive* improvement over what they normally do with him where they just have Miz eating endless losses. But while that was nice to see WWE finally doing some god damn basic booking that a 2 year old could think up, it was still pretty boring ultimately. Just Reigns beating two guys while Miz watches. His return buzz is all gone already.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun 's opening attack on those security guards :braun

Booker T "We need to call the police"......then Cesaro's siren theme rocks up immeditaly. Probably planned but it was a funny coincidence.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Whats the go with Graves? Isn't he the heel commentator? Why's he hate half the heels like Elias, while he swings off Miz's nuts?

And Roman Reigns booking is the most repulsive thing ever in pro wrestling. His matches are bordering on unwatchable because its just non stop Superman booking burying everyone else. He can never look vulnerable or like it's even possible for him to lose even for a second. He just wrecks everyone at once. Like anytime you watch a Roman match you know everyone else in the ring and around the ring will look like a complete dork because he'll just destroy them.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Graves is a heel commentator, but he's sticking to how he acted in NXT as well. He hated Elias there as well. So there is consistency there, unlike with Cole and Miz and Elias. One week Cole hates the Miz, then as soon as Elias aligns with Miz, Cole suddenly becomes a fan of The Miz again.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok, these Braun Strowman spots are getting silly and cringeworthy now


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Are they trying to get Matt Hardy over with MATCHES? LOL


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Braun is the man.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> How fucking boring was Raw when people only talk about the fucking curb stomp?


Yeah, it's not like somebody flipped a truck over or anything :draper2


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

It's not like we haven't seen it before or anything ... :draper2

I judge based on the reactions, I didn't see it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Only saw a few clips on YouTube, but I laughed like an absolute maniac at Braun lifting up Michael Cole by his britches.

Then we even got a brief cameo of the buck toothed wonder Kevin Dunn running away like a scolded dog in the production truck. Marvellous.

The company are massively overdoing the 'Braun destroys everything' schtick, but fuck it, I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts. Some of those security guards took some hellacious bumps, good lord.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The buzz that Seth created for Raw last night.

:banderas

:rollins


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Honey Bucket said:


> Only saw a few clips on YouTube, but I laughed like an absolute maniac at Braun lifting up Michael Cole by his britches.



Although it would it been funnier if BRAUN had lifted Cole by his underpants.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I enjoyed Raw frankly, and it was due to all the newer talent (main roster wise). Braun, Elias, The Revival, Asuka, Deville; all ticking my boxes. Jordan has been up and down but prop's to him for what he has found for himself as comedy heel Angle lite. Balor selling that stomp was good, we need more of that. Especially with the backstory of Rollins injuring him before, and this Balor Club build is as slow and steady as I hoped. Tease some interaction with AJ at the Rumble, give them a skit with Hall and Nash next week; I personally find it much more interesting than the Shield and I never watch New Japan so know pretty much zilch about the Bullet Club.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

You know, I love me some Braun Strowman but was this show really helped by constant pointless cut-aways to backstage segments of him just throwing things around and yelling at random people?

Call me a contrarian but the appeal of 'Strowman is on a rampage' is kind of diminished by cutting to him yelling "WHAT DOES THIS DO!?" at bewildered nerds.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah Asuka still has her streak

But what about Cedric fucking Alexander who just won his 235th match in a row ? It's even worse than Neville going through the whole CW roster


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Reservoir Angel said:


> You know, I love me some Braun Strowman but was this show really helped by constant pointless cut-aways to backstage segments of him just throwing things around and yelling at random people?
> 
> Call me a contrarian but the appeal of 'Strowman is on a rampage' is kind of diminished by cutting to him yelling "WHAT DOES THIS DO!?" at bewildered nerds.


Yeah, they should have could to some OMG faces instead.


----------

